# Welsh fans reaction to UFC Belfast tonight.



## Tez3 (Nov 19, 2016)

From my Welsh friends on tonight's results.
"Dydyn ni ddim yma i chwarae gemau rydym yma i gymryd drosodd"


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 19, 2016)

Translation being?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Translation being?



That would give it away!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 20, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Translation being?


Google Translate is your friend. It even knows Welsh.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 21, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Google Translate is your friend. It even knows Welsh.



Agree. I just being lazy


----------

